# RAM Sqounker Box Mod by Stentorian - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

The Ram Box Mod by Stentorian and Wotofo is one of the first affordable squonking (Bottom Feeder) mods on the market. It sports an elegant wood design or resin and comes with 3 7ml squonk bottles. The Ram Squonker Box Mod also has a fire button with a safety lock on to prevent accidental discharge.

Stentorian is a brand closely associated with Wotofo and has brought you products like the Steam Engine Sub Ohm Tank and many more higher end products.

Warning: This is a unregulated Mod and is for advanced users only. Please make sure you have the proper knowledge with unregulated mods as well as battery safety before purchasing the the Ram Squonker Box Mod. 

Specs

Fire Button with safe lock
One peek with 510 adapter to prevent the top of mod overheating.
All metal parts are 24k gold material to ensure the best electronic conductivity
510 spring contact pin to support all atomizers
24mm 510 adapter support all 24mm & 22mm diameter atomizers
3pcs Super soft food grade bottles with 7ml capacity
Noble Padauk material for mod body & marbled resin version available


GET THEM HERE:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-ram-sqounker-box-mod-by-stentorian

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

finally! Will you be getting in the purple and black resin one as well?


----------



## BeardedVaper93

@Rob Fisher @KZOR would love to hear what you guys think of this beuty


----------



## Sir Vape

Chris du Toit said:


> finally! Will you be getting in the purple and black resin one as well?



Other colours when available will be here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Please Please Please Please have this at vapecon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

BeardedVaper93 said:


> @KZOR would love to hear what you guys think of this beuty


You will have to wait for @Rob Fisher since I have no interest in getting this. Does not appeal to me at all.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@BeardedVaper93 it looks really neat! I'm up in JHB till Tuesday but I may be tempted to get the green resin one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raihaan

I have one and I must say that it's extremely good quality the bottles that it comes with are soft and perfect. The fire button has just the right amount of travel it, it has a locking feature also that's really a winner for me, internals are extremely neat and clean , i have the green resin version it's extremely light. I will be getting all the Colors that come in because I love them so much !! This is definitely a value for money squonker 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## raihaan

Oh and did I say it hits hard? 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93

raihaan said:


> I have one and I must say that it's extremely good quality the bottles that it comes with are soft and perfect. The fire button has just the right amount of travel it, it has a locking feature also that's really a winner for me, internals are extremely neat and clean , i have the green resin version it's extremely light. I will be getting all the Colors that come in because I love them so much !! This is definitely a value for money squonker
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk



That is enough of a review for me. Thanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Waine

When I started my vaping madness, some 19 months ago, I resolved, "I would never buy a Squonker", it was just not for me. The funny thing though is that whenever Squonkers go on sale at my favorite vendor, they are sold out so fast. "Why is this so?" — I asked myself. It must be because squonking is, and always was, so popular, and now I understand why.

My curiosity got the better of me so I purchased the (Red wood style) RAM Squonker box mod yesterday. I paired it up with the brass "Wasp Nano" 22mm RDA with the BF pin. Now I am almost sorry that I bought it, as my OCD will kick in and I will want another, LOL.

Fortunately I bought the last one on their shelf, so the temptation is staved off, for now only!

A few quick thoughts 

As a newbie to squonking, I am not in a position to review it, as I have no benchmark. However, for the sake of my fellow vapers here, I will share a few thoughts:

The look

The RAM in the red wood finish looks small, but very sexy. The wood looks very real. The finishing, workmanship and machining is great for the price. Everything is simple, clean and neat inside the box. The battery cover fits perfectly with zero rattle. It won't take RDA's bigger that 24mm without an overhang. The overall design and appearance looks unique and attractive in my opinion.

The feel

OMG this Box mod is as light as a feather. When I vape, it feels so smooth and extremely comfortable in the hand. There is nothing " Masculine" about this mod. The button depresses smoothly, it fires up quickly and there is zero button heating on an 0.30 ohm build. The plastic bottle, of which you get three, is nice and soft. The fire button locks effectively and securely for the pocket or vape bag.

The vape experience 

It's all, and more that I imagined. Everything just works. No leaking — if that is what some BF mods do. I have had no newbie dry hits yet. I am using a Sony VTC 5 battery, Ka 22 ID, 5 & 1/2 wrap with 0.30 ohms on the Wasp Nano, and the vape is glorious. I can hardly put this down.

Do I recommend the RAM?

100% recommended.

I will without doubt get the green resin version if my vendor re stocks it.

Conclusion 

I am over the moon with this little beauty.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## daniel craig

Waine said:


> View attachment 103037
> 
> 
> View attachment 103038
> 
> 
> When I started my vaping madness, some 19 months ago, I resolved, "I would never buy a Squonker", it was just not for me. The funny thing though is that whenever Squonkers go on sale at my favorite vendor, they are sold out so fast. "Why is this so?" — I asked myself. It must be because squonking is, and always was, so popular, and now I understand why.
> 
> My curiosity got the better of me so I purchased the (Red wood style) RAM Squonker box mod yesterday. I paired it up with the brass "Wasp Nano" 22mm RDA with the BF pin. Now I am almost sorry that I bought it, as my OCD will kick in and I will want another, LOL.
> 
> Fortunately I bought the last one on their shelf, so the temptation is staved off, for now only!
> 
> A few quick thoughts
> 
> As a newbie to squonking, I am not in a position to review it, as I have no benchmark. However, for the sake of my fellow vapers here, I will share a few thoughts:
> 
> The look
> 
> The RAM in the red wood finish looks small, but very sexy. The wood looks very real. The finishing, workmanship and machining is great for the price. Everything is simple, clean and neat inside the box. The battery cover fits perfectly with zero rattle. It won't take RDA's bigger that 24mm without an overhang. The overall design and appearance looks unique and attractive in my opinion.
> 
> The feel
> 
> OMG this Box mod is as light as a feather. When I vape, it feels so smooth and extremely comfortable in the hand. There is nothing " Masculine" about this mod. The button depresses smoothly, it fires up quickly and there is zero button heating on an 0.30 ohm build. The plastic bottle, of which you get three, is nice and soft. The fire button locks effectively and securely for the pocket or vape bag.
> 
> The vape experience
> 
> It's all, and more that I imagined. Everything just works. No leaking — if that is what some BF mods do. I have had no newbie dry hits yet. I am using a Sony VTC 5 battery, Ka 22 ID, 5 & 1/2 wrap with 0.30 ohms on the Wasp Nano, and the vape is glorious. I can hardly put this down.
> 
> Do I recommend the RAM?
> 
> 100% recommended.
> 
> I will without doubt get the green resin version if my vendor re stocks it.
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> I am over the moon with this little beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep an eye out! More new colors are starting to roll out soon.


----------



## Waine

I am now having to eat my words about squonking. So glad I tried it. Especially on an unregulated box mod.

I can also now understand how the Reo craze came to be.

I am an overnight fan.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------

